# What underlayment for floating floor on concrete slab?



## mike costello (Nov 28, 2007)

Whats the name of the manufacturor of the bamboo?


----------



## digexpressions (Nov 29, 2007)

It's called "Premium Green Hand-scraped" 

http://www.simplefloors.com/product...ollection/Vintage-Carbonized/flooring216.aspx

Thanks


----------



## mike costello (Nov 28, 2007)

Near as I can tell, this company doesnt want you floating this floor over a slab.......I grabbed this from their websight Floating Floors: The floating floor method can be used for wood sub floor installations. Consider using Bruce Everseal Adhesive and carefully follow the instructions provided with the adhesive. Never use yellow carpenter's adhesive. Floating 3/8" thick flooring is not recommended. See detailed instructions below.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

digexpressions said:


> I'm trying to figure out what type of underlayment is best for 6"X70" planks of bamboo. Will be installing this over a concrete slab. Thanks.


When installing over a concrete slab, there is the inherent moisture content in all concrete slabs, that should be taken into onsideration.
A vapor barrier is recommended...and basically, it's required.

These can be applied in the form of a 4mm to 6mm thick poly sheet layer over the concrete. Generally, a pad is then installed next for the underlayment. You can also purchase higher quality laminate-underlayment pads with a vapor barrier already attached to the bottom side of the padding. You can even purchase "green" underlayment pads, made from recycled materials. We have used some made from recycled jeans/denim.

Example Link: http://ezinearticles.com/?Installing-Laminate-Flooring---Dos-and-Donts!&id=307282
_- "If the laminate flooring is going to be installed on a concrete slab floor where there is earth below the concrete, a vapor barrier must be placed between the concrete and the laminate. The seams should be taped with a moisture resistant tape. Laminate flooring should not be installed on any floor that has a drain. "_


----------



## digexpressions (Nov 29, 2007)

"Generally, a pad is then installed next for the underlayment."

Can somebody tell me the purpose of using a pad under hardwood? Would the soft nature of a pad create the wood to bend/rise when walked on?

Thanks


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

I was making the assumption that it was a laminate wood flooring being installed. Possibly I was mistaken....


----------



## mike costello (Nov 28, 2007)

A pad is put underneath a floating floor to deaden the sound


----------



## pavola (Nov 13, 2007)

Look for "below grade" ratings for any laminates installed on slabs. AtlanticWBConst is right on about the inherent moisture content and vapor barriers should be used along with the "below grade" product as well.


----------



## novice64 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Need help with underlayment*

Can anybody tell me the best brand or type of underlayment I should use to install the following laminate floor on a concrete slab?

here is the link for the type of laminate floor: http://www.homedepot.com/Featured-P...-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053#BVRRWidgetID


----------

